# Return Of The Ibanez Xiphos?



## Vyn (Jul 8, 2019)

Not sure if this is an old LACS that Ibanez are loaning Jordan or if they let him spec it and build it however there's now officially a new Xiphos in the wild! Apologies for the URL, Instagram is being shit at the moment

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzqpW0CjoId/?igshid=1e0el97p2p1vk


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2019)

Wait they killed the Iron Label again? 

I remember they made an iron Label one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 8, 2019)

Artists can have Ibanez build out of production shapes. 

But that seems like one of the 7s they built for Muhammed from Necrophagist that he wound up canceling/never claiming.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Artists can have Ibanez build out of production shapes.
> 
> But that seems like one of the 7s they built for Muhammed from Necrophagist that he wound up canceling/never claiming.



I'm guessing it's the guitar that he's holding on his FB profile picture.


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2019)

He confirmed on instagram that it's the Necrophagist LACS


----------



## Glades (Jul 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing it's the guitar that he's holding on his FB profile picture.


It is def not the same guitar. The Ibanez logo is different. But very close.

Bring back the xyphos ibanez!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing it's the guitar that he's holding on his FB profile picture.



Ibanez did not make him return the LACS guitars already delivered. The guitar in question is probably it's twin/replacement as one of the originals was damaged on tour and a replacement was ordered.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2019)

Glades said:


> It is def not the same guitar. The Ibanez logo is different. But very close.
> 
> Bring back the xyphos ibanez!



Whoops, now I see it. Muhammed's is further down the headstock while the Instagram one is closer to the nut.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait they killed the Iron Label again?
> 
> I remember they made an iron Label one.



The Iron Label one (XPIR20E from memory) was only available for 2015 from memory, only lasted a year before it was dead in the water.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jul 8, 2019)

Normally not a Flying V/Explorer guy,
but that looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 8, 2019)

NorCal_Val said:


> Normally not a Flying V/Explorer guy,
> but that looks pretty damn cool.


wat.
the xiphos is nothing like those guitars


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 8, 2019)

The would be Necrophagist model is pretty sick. They need to bring back this one but MIJ with lo-pro (and maybe an extra string)...


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2019)

My only hope is that him playing it live will garner enough interest for Ibanez to bring back at least one Xiphos model. I mean, they’ve never done a Prestige version, which would be absolutely sick.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 9, 2019)

MikeH said:


> My only hope is that him playing it live will garner enough interest for Ibanez to bring back at least one Xiphos model. I mean, they’ve never done a Prestige version, which would be absolutely sick.



Prestige Xiphos would be THE shit.


----------



## manu80 (Jul 9, 2019)

The Iron label version is a pipedream for me.
Never seen one on any site, , no second hand... well, saw one en ebay USA, it had dents and dings but otherwise i even wonder if they've been released on the market. Or maybe limited to some country?


----------



## Edika (Jul 9, 2019)

Ibanez Prestige Xiphos 6 or 7 string? With an ebony or maple fretboard?


----------



## Viginez (Jul 9, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez did not make him return the LACS guitars already delivered. The guitar in question is probably it's twin/replacement as one of the originals was damaged on tour and a replacement was ordered.


i think it's the six string that was broken. i've seen pics of his original 7 that seems to be ok.
here is a pic, i think this guy is his buddy or something


----------



## lewis (Jul 9, 2019)

Im busy customsing my Xiphos and its booked in for September to be swirled with matching headstock. Im also doing a complete neck swap to increase the scale length to 26.5 inch

here is where Im at currently (incl longer 26.5scale neck)- 


















All holes (except knobs/toggle switch) are getting filled (pickup rings, Ferrules in the back etc) - Im direct mounting the EMGs using the FU Tone PMS, installing a new ABM 3D bridge in Gold (Top loading only - hence filling the ferrules) and Hipshot open gear locking tuners in Gold with white pearloid buttons)

Kind of mockup - 




Bridge will look like this (and not have graphtech saddles)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 9, 2019)

Viginez said:


> i think it's the six string that was broken. i've seen pics of his original 7 that seems to be ok.
> here is a pic, i think this guy is his buddy or something



The damaged guitar was the 7 with "Necrophagist" inlay.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 9, 2019)

I got ferrules in the back.....

It looks awesome. Can not wait for it to be done!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 11, 2019)

lewis said:


> Im busy customsing my Xiphos and its booked in for September to be swirled with matching headstock. Im also doing a complete neck swap to increase the scale length to 26.5 inch
> 
> here is where Im at currently (incl longer 26.5scale neck)-
> 
> ...



Holy shitballs that looks sick! Ibanez, wake the F up! 

I remember seeing Necrophagist in 2009, playing the only 7 string song in their set, and that Xiphos 7 was there. I got to see it backstage and it was utterly stunning. Ibanez really needs to bring these back, more colors/finishes, and do a J. Custom.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 11, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Holy shitballs that looks sick! Ibanez, wake the F up!
> 
> I remember seeing Necrophagist in 2009, playing the only 7 string song in their set, and that Xiphos 7 was there. I got to see it backstage and it was utterly stunning. Ibanez really needs to bring these back, more colors/finishes, and do a J. Custom.



I'd settle for a point blank reissue of the XPT707FX. Those were fun as fuck.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jul 11, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> wat.
> the xiphos is nothing like those guitars



Right.
The Xiphos looks *nothing* like a cross between a Flying V and an Explorer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 11, 2019)

NorCal_Val said:


> Right.
> The Xiphos looks *nothing* like a cross between a Flying V and an Explorer.


If anything it's closer to a mutated charvel star with a jackson warrior pointy upper horn. So it's at best a very very very distant cousin of the explorer, since that's basically where the star/warrior shapes were originally derived. Nobody else in this thread is sitting there going "hmm I agree that the xiphos looks a mix between a V and an explorer" because the design language is pretty far removed from the OG geometric/modernist designs of the 50s/60s. 













VS


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jul 11, 2019)

I still dig the shape.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 11, 2019)

Ibanez is parked on the best “star” shape out there. Unfortunately they have the market research that shows “no one buys these” so they won’t put them out. Ugh.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 11, 2019)

@KnightBrolaire you missed this one...


----------



## Glades (Jul 11, 2019)

There is an Xpir20e (holy grail xiphos) on Reverb right now for $900+ship. Pretty worn.
Somebody pick that thing up please.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 11, 2019)

Glades said:


> There is an Xpir20e (holy grail xiphos) on Reverb right now for $900+ship. Pretty worn.
> Somebody pick that thing up please.



If only shipping from the states wasn't such a ball-ache I'd be all over that!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 11, 2019)

Glades said:


> There is an Xpir20e (holy grail xiphos) on Reverb right now for $900+ship. Pretty worn.
> Somebody pick that thing up please.



I don't think that one's really worth it unless you can talk them down a few hundred dollars. The guy mentions the rarity multiple times, so he knows he's pumping you. 

These were about that much new, and cheaper when discontinued. 

This was also a first run Iron Label, so quality is suspect. 

It would make a great project for $500 to $600.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 11, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think that one's really worth it unless you can talk them down a few hundred dollars. The guy mentions the rarity multiple times, so he knows he's pumping you.
> 
> These were about that much new, and cheaper when discontinued.
> 
> ...



Listed 8 hours ago and mentions Necrophagist. I wonder if he's read this thread haha


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 11, 2019)

At this stage however I’m only really interested in the quality Ibanez puts into its prestige line. Also team no brown fretboards.


----------



## Glades (Jul 11, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think that one's really worth it unless you can talk them down a few hundred dollars. The guy mentions the rarity multiple times, so he knows he's pumping you.
> 
> These were about that much new, and cheaper when discontinued.
> 
> ...



At $500-$600 these would be a steal. I have only see a handful pop up on ebay/reverb in recent years, and they never go that low.
Plus that one is really worn, which means it has been played a lot, and is probably a good one


----------



## Glades (Jul 11, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> At this stage however I’m only really interested in the quality Ibanez puts into its prestige line. Also team no brown fretboards.


I own 2 prestiges right now, and some of these iron labels are just as good. My frix6feah is a beast too, and indo. Better playing that both my prestiges. Plus the Nitro Wizard neck shape is dope


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2019)

Glades said:


> At $500-$600 these would be a steal. I have only see a handful pop up on ebay/reverb in recent years, and they never go that low.
> Plus that one is really worn, which means it has been played a lot, and is probably a good one



It might be close to market value now, we'll see when it sells, but I wouldn't touch it for $1k. That buys you a LOT of guitar right now. 

Obviously pay whatever if it's your white whale. 

I'd much rather grab that XPT700 for $500. That leaves plenty of breathing room for mods and hardware upgrades.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 12, 2019)

God Ibanez pisses me off. Just do a limited run of this stuff. There's so many awesome guitars that only 1 or 2 people get to own. I guess that's their point.

Take off the Ibanez label. Your artists don't sell the guitars they play, not even their signature models are what is being sold. False advertising. 

I wish all the copyright infringing companys were making this stuff instead of Gibson and Strat clones. Ibanez deserves to be ripped off more than anyone anyways. It's how they got big into the market after all. Where's that Japanese respect you always hear so much about? Guess that's just made for TV. 

Awesome guitar . End of jealous bitch session.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 12, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> God Ibanez pisses me off. Just do a limited run of this stuff. There's so many awesome guitars that only 1 or 2 people get to own. I guess that's their point.
> 
> Take off the Ibanez label. Your artists don't sell the guitars they play, not even their signature models are what is being sold. False advertising.
> 
> ...



Maybe we can get The Axe Palace to do a limited but sweet option run? I'm sure someone has already asked.


----------



## waffles (Jul 12, 2019)

lewis said:


> Im busy customsing my Xiphos and its booked in for September to be swirled with matching headstock. Im also doing a complete neck swap to increase the scale length to 26.5 inch
> 
> here is where Im at currently (incl longer 26.5scale neck)-
> 
> ...



Wow that's amazing! Why Ibanez never made a fixed-bridge 6-string Xiphos with EMGs boggles the mind. I would snag one in a heartbeat; MIJ or not.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 12, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Maybe we can get The Axe Palace to do a limited but sweet option run? I'm sure someone has already asked.


 I remember that chameleon finished one they came out with like 9-10 years ago. It was awesome but I couldn't afford it at the time. It boggles me too. It seems like the market would be bigger for it than some of the other standard models. I like that Ibanez at least stared using ebony more. I keep hoping one day they will make the Rga I want. The rga7420fm is almost it, but add a LoPro and EMG's, basswood body and no bindings on the body would be nice. I wonder how they figure out the demand for guitars, cause I never see anyone with all these models they make. Most people seem to want the cool stuff, but I guess the crowd I see and hear from isn't the actual market. Someday Ibanez, Someday. Been saying that for 20+ years. That upper fret access would be a concern for me though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2019)

waffles said:


> Wow that's amazing! Why Ibanez never made a fixed-bridge 6-string Xiphos with EMGs boggles the mind. I would snag one in a heartbeat; MIJ or not.



They made the XPT700FX and XP300FX. Both were non-trem 6-string models. No EMGs on either, but the 700 had D-Activators.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 12, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I remember that chameleon finished one they came out with like 9-10 years ago. It was awesome but I couldn't afford it at the time.



I'm in the same boat, it's the red/green one that I love but I understand those with the second generation body shape are the best ones. I'm always on the lookout for one of those, but it has to be mint, has to be in the UK and has to be in mint condition. It also has to be MINT and so many have had the strap buttons moved or the corners chipped off the finish on the horns


----------



## JimF (Jul 12, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I'm in the same boat, it's the red/green one that I love but I understand those with the second generation body shape are the best ones. I'm always on the lookout for one of those, but it has to be mint, has to be in the UK and has to be in mint condition. It also has to be MINT and so many have had the strap buttons moved or the corners chipped off the finish on the horns



I could be wrong but I'm sure I saw one for sale recently. May have been on Facebook.
Want me to dig around?


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes please.


----------



## JimF (Jul 12, 2019)

Here’s the one I saw. It’s green blue sorry.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192981088157


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 12, 2019)

Glades said:


> Plus the Nitro Wizard neck shape is dope



Man, it really is though. I wish they'd put it on more of their stuff outside of the Iron Label line and tack it onto a couple of MiJ models, because it's probably the best neck they've got imo. Only one that comes close is the Super Wizard HP I think.


----------



## waffles (Jul 12, 2019)

Cool! I'll try to find one of those.


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Jul 12, 2019)

Sadly I think that is an old LACS. They did do an Iron Lable version for a while. I hope they bring it back. It was a killer axe imho. They are getting more rare. Had one of the super rare red ones for a while, also a red and a black one. All with locking trems in 6 string config. The red one was the best as it had custom dimarzio pickups built just for that guitar. Not to mention they look Metal AF.




Vyn said:


> Not sure if this is an old LACS that Ibanez are loaning Jordan or if they let him spec it and build it however there's now officially a new Xiphos in the wild! Apologies for the URL, Instagram is being shit at the moment
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BzqpW0CjoId/?igshid=1e0el97p2p1vk


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 12, 2019)

Bring the Halberd back! It would be perfect as an 8


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 12, 2019)

TechniquesWithTodd said:


> The red one was the best as it had custom dimarzio pickups built just for that guitar.



Those were D Activator-X pickups. They were also on the Destroyer DTT700 and are readily available to buy.

Agreed with everything else. The 750 was excellent.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 15, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Those were D Activator-X pickups. They were also on the Destroyer DTT700 and are readily available to buy.
> 
> Agreed with everything else. The 750 was excellent.



Having a DTT 700 myself, the pickups are preeeeeeeeetty good, for those interested.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 19, 2019)

A new Xiphos isn't happening. /thread


----------



## lewis (Jul 19, 2019)

to add to this, ive spoken to Richard about my Xiphos Swirl in September. He is going to mix some paints for me in preparation and create a slime neon green as the primary base colour!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 19, 2019)

I dig the Xiphos just fine, but please bring back the VBT700 with an Edge Trem and give us a 7 string version!
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/VBT700


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 19, 2019)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I dig the Xiphos just fine, but please bring back the VBT700 with an Edge Trem and give us a 7 string version!
> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/VBT700



and then @zimbloth can spec out an uber spec run of these.....


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 19, 2019)

I wish Perle offered this VBT body, that would be the slickest V out there, and well off of Gibson's radar.


----------



## Glades (Jul 19, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> A new Xiphos isn't happening. /thread



Axe Palace Xiphos run?

Can I get a thumbs up SSO?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 19, 2019)

Glades said:


> Axe Palace Xiphos run?
> 
> Can I get a thumbs up SSO?



I wish man, but Ibanez cant do runs on models that are discontinued/never existed. There was never a MIJ Xiphos model. So yeah, its just not ever happening unless they release a Xiphos Prestige one day.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 19, 2019)

They can’t, or won’t?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 19, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> They can’t, or won’t?



Both. No Xiphos model ever existed in Japan dude, so they have nothing to use as a template for it. From that standpoint, they cant. Its also a possibility even if they had, they still would choose not to. For example, they never will let me do an RGA 7-string eventhough I know they could. Theyre just a weird company man. Ive been dealing with them long enough to know the Xiphos aint happening.

Technically, they could probably do an Indonesian Xiphos run, but A) they wouldnt because its discontinued and B) I would want no part of that, as MII Ibanez are trash 99% of the time.


----------



## Glades (Jul 19, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Both. No Xiphos model ever existed in Japan dude, so they have nothing to use as a template for it. From that standpoint, they cant. Its also a possibility even if they had, they still would choose not to. For example, they never will let me do an RGA 7-string eventhough I know they could. Theyre just a weird company man. Ive been dealing with them long enough to know the Xiphos aint happening.
> 
> Technically, they could probably do an Indonesian Xiphos run, but A) they wouldnt because its discontinued and B) I would want no part of that, as MII Ibanez are trash 99% of the time.



I own 2 MIJ Prestiges and 1 MII Iron Label, and the MII is the better instrument, and what I pick up every day to play over the MIJs.
But not questioning you. I'm sure more high end instruments have gone through your hands than just about anybody on this forum.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 19, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Both. No Xiphos model ever existed in Japan dude, so they have nothing to use as a template for it. From that standpoint, they cant. Its also a possibility even if they had, they still would choose not to. For example, they never will let me do an RGA 7-string eventhough I know they could. Theyre just a weird company man. Ive been dealing with them long enough to know the Xiphos aint happening.
> 
> Technically, they could probably do an Indonesian Xiphos run, but A) they wouldnt because its discontinued and B) I would want no part of that, as MII Ibanez are trash 99% of the time.


 Damn it, I want a cool RGA outta them. This is why Ibanez always is pissing me off. They are so close but never do anything I actually want. Even a flat top Rg752 would be nice. I just don't want that arm contour there. It really messes with me. I won't buy a guitar that has it again. I just want an ebony fretboard, LoPro edge, 3 or 5 pc maple neck, and an Rga body type or a flat top RG type. They are incredibly talented artists that have done everything I'm looking for, but on different guitars, and even if I was willing to take the neck, bridge, body etc that I wanted off each guitar to make the guitar I wanted, I couldn't because they aren't' compatible that way. Someday Ibanez, Someday.


----------



## couverdure (Jul 19, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I won't buy a guitar that has it again. I just want an ebony fretboard, LoPro edge, 3 or 5 pc maple neck, and an Rga body type or a flat top RG type.


Has there ever been a flat top RG? All of them have the forearm contour since day one, unless there are some LACS builds that don't have them.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 19, 2019)

couverdure said:


> Has there ever been a flat top RG? All of them have the forearm contour since day one, unless there are some LACS builds that don't have them.


 I've never seen one, but that would be nice. Rga-7 with a LoPro would be nice too.


----------



## lewis (Jul 20, 2019)

Anyone think Ibanez are missing a trick not releasing a Voyager headless? Would work absolutely perfectly.


----------

